# Livebearers Pregnant?



## mrfox90 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi there. I've not long got into keeping livebearers and I already had a couple of fry. My friend thinks that my guppy, black platy and orange platy are pregnant. I've posted pictures of all my females (except the mollies - couldn't catch those). Could anyone please tell me which ones are pregnant and how long they have left?

I don't really know what to look for to see if they're pregnant and I've only managed to keep one fry from my first two batches (my catfish like to hunt them in the night) and I'd really like to be prepared this time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Mr Fox!

the guppy is prego. if you look at her from top and she looks like a box, she is ready to drop her fry. also, that black spot u see near her anal fin, is called a gravid spot. this becomes much more prominent when they are ready to give birth. 

you orange platy is prego as well but she has time. a lot of time up to 15+ days IMO. the 3rd fish (called a calico platy) is well along and can have her fry within 10 days easy.

hope this helps.


----------



## mrfox90 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

any time! glad to be of help! drop by the chat room.


----------

